# Choosing MW Power Supply for LED Strip Lights



## apollo77 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!

How do you choose the right PS for indoor application DC 24V LED Strip Lights (21W/M)?
So many different models to choose from, RS, NE, SE, SP, LPV, HLG.....

Also, I have one area reaching up to 1500M of LED Strip Lights.
What is the rule of thumbs on threshold, not more than 300W, 450W or 600W for each connection?

Really appreciate all your professional advice.

Thank you.

Jared


----------

